# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أين أجد كتاب تسهيل المنطق ؟!!!!

## محمد ناصر الدين

إخواني الأكارم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أبحث عن نسخة من كتاب (( تسهيل المنطق )) للشيخ (( عبد الكريم بن مراد الأثري ))

سواء كانت نسخة إلكترونية أو مطبوعة

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم

----------


## صلاح السعيد

تجده في دار إيلاف في الكويت

----------


## أبو عبدالله السلفي

في دار التدمرية
أو الرشد في الرياض

----------


## محمد ناصر الدين

جزاكم الله خيراً

ألا توجد منه نسخة إلكترونية ؟!!
وأين أجده في مصر ؟!!

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو شهاب الأزهري

لعلك تجده عند مكتبة العلوم والحكم بشارع البيطار خلف الجامع الأزهر

----------


## محمد ناصر الدين

جزاكم  الله خيراً
اشتريت الكتاب من معرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب هذا العام
وهو طبع دار إيلاف بالكويت
وأخبرني الإخوة بجناح مكتبة العلوم والحكم بالمعرض أنه عندهم في المكتبة بشارع البيطار خلف الجامع الأزهر كما ذكر الأخ الفاضل الأزهري بارك الله فيه
والله الموفق

----------


## علي النجيدي

http://www.4shared.com/get/87866074/...2F8D6244.dc138

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

موجود في مكتبة ابن رجب في المدينة النبوية

----------

